# Here at last! My GTR!



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Although its been mine for a few weeks its finaly at MY house!

And i LOVE it  

Already washed it, and i NEVER was cars!

Also had its first mishap  managed to puncture a tyre without even driving it, lol, dont ask...

R32GTR Dark Metallic Grey
Trust Sideskirts
Trust Rear Bumper Splitters
Nismo lower rear lip spoiler (which makes a big difference to the looks, and would deffo reccomend it if you can find one, we sat mine next to a std GTR and looked tons better)
Open front grille
10x17 Work Equip 5spoke split rims, with HIGHLY polished outer rim (bloody looks like chrome actually, didnt realise till 30mins ago when i washed em!) and body coloured centres.
The usual front bumper vents either side of the number plate n lower spoiler.
Full Trust Exhaust inc downpipes
Mines VX ROM managment
HKS filters
Trust (i think, cant be bothered to go look again, lol) hard pipes
Remote oil filter kit
Presumed std internals
Presumed std turbos
Veilside Gearknob
Drilled n Grooved disks all round with uprated pads
Lowered/Uprated suspension of unkown origin
HKS Turbo Timer

THINK thats it, i keep spotting more mods all the time, lol.

Its TOTALY rust free, underneath is like new (honestly, i worked for Honda Dealership running the service dept, and 6mth old Hondas wasnt as mint as this car is underneath), its alledgedly (and looking at it id say its as good as true) never seen the rain in its life in Japan, and very little in the short time its been here.

Its got minor stone chips on the doors and front splitter which im gona get sorted, and the interior air vents are missing, and i want a few other minor small things to make it spot on.

And looks like a good 6 months of winter to go wild on the mods so soon as the weathers half decent next year il have a total monster to play with (apart from the one in my pants, lol  ).

Ive not got a digicam, which is a shame as i honestly reckon (to me!) its the nicest looking R32 ive ever seen in the country  (been to Japfest, TOTB 1+2, TRAX, etc), but i wana get some DSpeed clear fronts on it first anyhow.

This pic of the R32 racer has the same front bumper n splitter (obviously) but also has the lower rear spoiler lip if u look carefully and almost identical wheels to mine as well, jus mines got nicer grille n skirts, lol.










Yes, im chuffed! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

nice on m8. Get some pics up ASAP


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice one Steve! Your excitement is plain to see to everybody which is what it's all about, enjoy mate...


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Enjoy*

Steve,

Have you still got the RS500 then?? 

Why anyone would need more than 1 powerful car i would never know! 

Nice to see you have taken the plunge mate!

All the best with it!:smokin: 

Stu


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Congratulations, and welcome to the 32 owners corner. Car sounds very tasty indeed. Look forward to seeing you both at one of the meets.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new acquisition. Get out there as soon as you can and begin to enjoy the addiction! 

Cya O!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

I jus went to the car again and jus seeing it makes me smile  

Never been so chuffed with owning a car before, ive always had fast cars, and am very picky and dont like many cars, so every fun car ive owned ive bought cause i REALLY wanted, but this one has to be THE ONE as its top of the tree for what i like.
Im REALLY not into "supercars" (apart from 911Turbo/F40) so im sure this car will be with me for a long long time.

This one was pretty prefect for me as it looks pretty much exactly how id want it to look, and its not got much in the way of engine mods.
The "not got much in the way of engine mods" bit isnt becuae im not interested in that part, TOTALY the opposite! 
As Stu/BigSly can tell you, i dont do things by halfs engine wise, i want it how i want it, even when its not strictly road legal, lol.
Obv one with a full house big big power engine wouldve been nice (but big bucks), but id MUCH rather have one with little or no engine mods like mine, than one thas quite lightly modded (the normal bolt ons plus minor engine internal/turbo mods) as id not use hardly any of the bits anyhow!

Wierdest thing is my parents even seem to love it!   
My mum n dad usualy criticise everything till the cows come home, but they been totaly opposite with this one, even to the extent where they been trying to help out with various stuff. Im shocked, lol.

Jason- Im a cheapskate and never bought a digicam so cant do pics! I spend tens of thousands modding cars, waste silly amounts out on the lash on weekends, but im too grippy to buy a digicam or stump up for broadband! lol

Peter- Thanks, I didnt think i could ever be exted about a car, but i bloody am! 

Stu/BigSly- Nope, the Cossie had to go to pay for the GTR unfortunatley, luckily as per my wishes its been sold in pieces (as mags wanted to feature it and LAST thing i wanted was someone to buy it then immediatley have it on the cover of one of the ford mags taking credit for 3 years of my hard work and money!), with the caged up shell been sold to a chap in London whos going to make a track car out of it. Loved to have kept it, but i could never afford em both, well i COULD but id want to mod em both more, and DEFFO couldnt afford that, lol.
And nooo, i know youd never want more than one powerful car at one eh mate, lol....   One day when i have your kinda funds then il get a collection of monster cars too. I hope, lol.

John- Oh it is mate, i love it. And belive me next year the car will be everywhere im sure. Esp SantaPod  Never bothered with RS Meets (esp local ones) with the cossie, but becuase im still so in awe of Skylines im sure il be at as many GTR meets as poss!

Hipo- Thanks! I jus hope to have it somehwere as crazily fast as yours one day! 

BRB, off to go stroke the car again, lol  :smokin:


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

SteveN


> im sure il be at as many GTR meets as poss!


That's good to know...and I'm particularly pleased that you chose a GTR32...apart from the fact that there is a hard core of 32 enthusiasts in here who firmly believe that this model is the REAL GODZILLA, but also the tradition we have established....that is that the most recent owner of a '32 is expected to buy the rest of us a drink.

It was great in the early days.....but the numbers have grown considerably over the past year or so....

Mine's a pint of strong cider.... 

So we'll see you soon then?

:smokin:


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats... 

Good choice with the 32  

enjoy!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Steve,

Your sheer excitement shows through in your writing. You obviously really love the car.

Best wishes and good luck with the new beastie.
John


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Fuggles- Thanks, appreciate it 

JohnLowe/Matt- Yup, R32GTRs are my fave skyline by FAR, every car ive owned i prefer to be as light as poss (as weight only slows you down) which is the R32 compared to the others, and also LOVE late 80s early 90s touring cars, hence why the last 2 cars have been the 2 best ones ever made, 3door cossie and R32GTR!  

R34GTRs look stunning, but like 33s, too heavy for me, performance is the priority for me.

And also i like MEAN cars, dont care about "pretty", want it to look evil, and R32s do, esp this one ive got :smokin: 

And yus, deffo see me, not till the weather gets a lil better in the spring, a few moths to make it even better, ive already started taking it to bits!

Edit as i put R32 instead of R34...


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

steven mate congrats for owning the best skyline ever made  thats my fave the r32gtr and yours looks awesome

where did u get it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cheers moses, yup, R32GTRs are id say my fave car ever really, i dont like "supercars" really, i think no matter what amount of money i had id always have a R32GTR as one of my many many cars, lol.

Where from? Well, it was a private sale, but cars only been in the UK 6months or so, and goddamned perfect for me! :smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

i bet u are looking forward to the weekend mate  i know the feeling, i miss my car its getting tuned and i miss the traffic light slaying of porkers and ferraris


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

looking forward to seeing it around Steve, as mine is the only '32GTR in Cheltenham or Gloucester at the moment, according to the locals anyway !


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Moved to members gallery? I dont even have any pics!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

SteveN said:


> *Moved to members gallery? I dont even have any pics!     *


That is what I am wondering. I think the location of the thread being moved by the mods implies that we all want pics, which I think we all do!!  Well I'd like some!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Like i said to Jason earlier in the thread, i spend my money on important things like car mods and going out getting lashed n pulling birds, im to grippy to spend money on a digicam!

Soon as i get the clear fronts etc on it il drag someone here with a digicam to do me some pics i can post  

I prefered this to be in the General Forum as i hardly ever look in this forum so im sure a lot of others dont either!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, the general forum gets the most exposure/hits.


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve yo ufooking hooooon, when you bringing it to London/Essex - you promised me a ride in it!!!!!!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats on the new car mate! Sounds awesome!



SteveN said:


> *I jus went to the car again and jus seeing it makes me smile
> *


As for this quote, it's classic. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Pics goddamnit ! I've been waiting forever ! 

No offfence btw, I read a bit about when you were expecting the car and just want to see this beauty


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Cool - glad to see another 32 GT-R in the SW. I picked mine up last month and stopped off at Cheltenham at my folks place on the way home. I'm down in Bristol - will have to meet up in the spring when mine's on the road again. Currently laying up for the winter whilst I sort out a few bits and bobs (700cc injectors, full service etc etc,).

My spec

89 Gun-metal
HKS T04R
Veilside exhaust
HKS 272's
4 layer Trust intercooler
Laminova alloy rad/oil cooler
Internals?
HKS VPC
Apexi Power FC
Greddy Rebic + 2 extra injectors
Crux suspension
Recaro seats
Kansai 1/2 roll cage
Work Emotion CR Kai 18x9.5's
Triple plate OS Giken
Route 6 close ratio gear set?
Project Mu? front discs with alloy bells
Assorted Blitz EV gauges
Apexi RSM
SS Crazy Pro Start???
Ganador mirrors
Arc low level GT wing
Nismo rear arches

I think that's about it.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Lightspeed, yours sounds really smart mate nice 1.

Lil update on mine, i WOULD have had some pics today, but it was ****ing down so my mate didnt bother turning up with the digicam.

Got some clear fronts on it now, and a R33 style front grille (inc the GTR badge).

Engine wise is where the cash is being spent (well and a personalised plate and some nicer mirrors soon, undecided on changing the bonnet or not, but everything else is staying) but nothing i can show yet as nothings on the car, in fact more and more stuff is getting removed from the car so far, lol.


----------

